# Pool enclosure project



## Andray Herron (Mar 19, 2012)

We have completed an unusual pool enclosure project recently which involved constructing a block stem wall and post with reinforced concrete arches, and filling the remaining area with internally fabricated aluminum and screen. I think it turned out great. The project is located in Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I take it you are a pool company that specializes in this sort of thing. Is this glass or screening?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Way out of my price range|


----------



## Rono8582 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow looks great! I'd be afraid of heavy rain weight or hurricanes down in FL.


----------



## Andray Herron (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pool Enclosure Project*

Yes Fixrite, you are correct. I am the owner of All Custom Aluminum. But we don't build the pools, just pool and screen enclosures and other outdoor and patio lifestyle type products. This pool enclosure is screening, but we do glass enclosures as well. Typically, here in Tallahassee and South Georgia, glass enclosed pools are limited to commercial applications. As we work our way into cooler climates and snow load regions, the solid roof enclosures become more popular. We use a tubular polycarbonate insulated panel system to cover the roof areas, and some form of glass wall surround. 

And Scott, it may be, but don't bet on it. For the money, there is no better solution for enclosing such a large space at such little cost. Granted this job is exceptional in that it has masonary posts and beam construction, which adds to the cost. Typical screened enclosres utilizing all aluminum components can start around $5500.00. I just quoted one last week for $6100.00. So never say never. And thanks for reading the post and commenting.

And Rono, don't worry about the loads and winds, if you build an enclosure you will need to have an engineers approval for the spans and details which takes all that into account. You've been to Florida I'm sure, screen enclosures are everywhere. In Tallahassee, we started building pool enclosures in 1995. Now we service South and Central Georgia as well. And each design goes through a stringent process to insure it meets specified wind, snow, and ice loads.


----------



## HowardFarns (Apr 4, 2012)

That looks awesome, was expecting that sort of thing to be much more expensive.. maybe in a couple of years I might be able to afford something like that


----------

